
Dialog box shut: Now Microchip is set to gobble up Atmel - Jerry2
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/15/microchip_atmel/
======
ohyes
I've got to say, I'm baffled by this. Microchip's offer of less money is
somehow the better offer?

~~~
m4x
Microchip offered more actual money. Dialog's offer included less cash and
more of their own shares, which have since dropped, while Microchip's offer is
mostly cash.

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-13/atmel-
says...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-13/atmel-says-
microchip-offer-superior-to-dialog-semiconductor-bid)

------
ank_the_elder
"I felt a great disturbance in the EE field, as if millions of Atmel vs.
Microchip arguments cried out, and were suddenly silenced."

~~~
Gibbon1
I think Atmel's and to a lessor extent Microchip have a real problem on their
hands with the proliferation of low cost low power ARM based microcontrollers.
And also getting squeezed on the higher end by Linux capable processors.

Where I work when confronted by the need to move away from AVR Mega parts due
to cost instead of going the xmega route I punted us over to a low cost ARM
micro. That was three years ago.

